# how to stick in a background



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello

I am excitedly preparing my vivarium, ready for the arrival of a bearded dragon.

I purchased a 3D background from rockways - https://www.rockways.co.uk/rockways-3d-aquarium-vivarium-backgrounds-overview/ 

I've cut the holes out for the vents and its now ready to stick in place.

The website says a few spots of silicone will be ok to stick it on.

Do I need to use a special type of adhesive or sealant? We have lots of bathroom silicone left over from doing our bathroom - would this be alright? Someone recommended sikaflex which is an adhesive sealant, is this better

Having spent a lot of money on the background and ages cutting out the holes for the vents I want to make sure it all gets stuck in properly!!

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Aquarium sealant or one that is HA6 Silicone Sealant RTV, I would suggest.

Takes a while to 'cure' as it has quite a strong smell, but should be safe to use. The price of those backgrounds, I'd be worried I'd make an error fixing it!


----------



## cegriffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Stephen P said:


> Aquarium sealant or one that is HA6 Silicone Sealant RTV, I would suggest.
> 
> Takes a while to 'cure' as it has quite a strong smell, but should be safe to use. The price of those backgrounds, I'd be worried I'd make an error fixing it!


Tell me about it!! Thats why the other half has been placed in charge with sticking it in, I can blame him if he messes up :thumb:

I can't wait to get my beardie now :flrt:


----------

